# Käfer...



## sigfra (3. Apr. 2005)

Hallo zusammen...

heute morgen war ich schon ein wenig überrascht, als ich den Korb von meinem Skimmer saubermachen wollte...
Da krabbelte mir doch tatsächlich aus dem Korb ein " Käfer " entgegen...
er muß also schon einige Stunden im Korb und somit unter Wasser gewesen sein... und lebt trotzdem noch. Und das wundert mich ein wenig, da er eigentlich nicht wie ein Teichbewohner aussieht.
Vielleicht kann mir von Euch jemand sagen, was denn das für ein Käfer ist ...
ich hoffe, man kann auf den Bildern genug erkennen...


----------



## Jürgen (3. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

leider keine gute Aufnahme.   

Es kommen eigentlich nur 2 __ Käfer in Frage. Entweder der __ Gelbrandkäfer oder der Kolbenwasserkäfer. Wegen der gelb/braun wirkenden Beine tippe ich auf den Gelbrandkäfer, denn der Kolbenwasserkäfer hat eher schwarze Beine. 






Je intensiver ich mir aber deine Bilder anschaue, besonders das Erste, tendiere ich doch mehr zum Kolbenwasserkäfer  





MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (3. Apr. 2005)

Würde ich auch sagen: Kein Hauch von Gelb zu sehen (ausser eben an den Beinen) und die Struktur der Deckflügel... Also eher Kobenwasserkäfer.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## bonsai (4. Apr. 2005)

Hi,
das gezeigte Profil deutet eher auf den __ Gelbrandkäfer hin.
Der Kolbenwasserkäfer hat den höchsten Punkt weiter hinten und fällt steiler zum After ab, auf dem zweiten Bild ist außerden klar den Ansatz des gelben Streifens hinter den Nacken zu sehen.
Der Kolbenwasserkäfer wirkt insgesamt bulliger.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Eugen (4. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Frank,
ich glaub auch an den __ Gelbrandkäfer, Kolbenwasserkäfer sollten bei dir in der Gegend eher nicht vorkommen.
Liebe Grüsse, Eugen


----------

